# Speakers, Home Theatres and the Rest



## pakkasir (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi guys,
Having recently built a momma of a PC(AMD 64,6600 Ultra GT..etc) with your help and having just received Half Life 2 and NFS 2 from a dear dear friend of mine, i was wondering whether playback from my Creative Speakers 2.1 would do justice to my PC or not?
      That's when i Think about you guys  . Please help me select a 5.1 Speaker Set which has decent sound reproduction and costs under Rs. 10000/- Also, would i be able to connect it to my TV?
 Thanks A Dozen


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 25, 2005)

2.1 will do full justice to music playback and 5.1 great if you're into gaming and movies. Just search for speaker threads on this very forum as most of your queries are already answered.

My recommendations on 2.1's

Altec Lansing ATP3
Cost - INR 3200/-
Pros - Great mid range and highs, tight punchy bass.
Cons - Booming bass may irritate. 

Creative Inspire 2500 2.1
Cost - cheaper than ATP3
Cons - Loose base, can be tightened considerably by placing sub in a  corner. Lacks mid tone depth. Decent anyway. 


Keith


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 25, 2005)

Umm keith i think he needs a 5.1 set  Neways my suggestions would be either the Altec lansing 251 or 5100. The 251 costs arnd 4.5k, no idea abt the 5100 right now.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 25, 2005)

don't go for creative inspire 2.1

also altec 251 should cost about 5k

take my oppinion

consider

altec lansing 5100,amybe 10-11k,5.1
altec lansing mx 5021,should be abt same price,2.1

logitech z5300(280watts rms),13-14k


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 25, 2005)

*here are few suggestions*

hello there, 

now if you have onboard 5.1 sound then you can consider these following speakers

1. creative inspire 6700 6.1 speakers - I have this speakers and got them for 4.5k - 82 watt rms total power   

2. creative inspire 7900 7.1 speakers - around 7.5-8 k -- 97 watt rms total power 

and if you do not have a onboard 5.1 sound then you can go for

1. creative sound blaster live 24 bit- i have this one- cost 2.6k


----------



## bhavik (Apr 25, 2005)

hie guys...
am looking for new system for mine home
am looking for 5.1 and above and...
a]Quality
b]Clarity
c]Power i.e. Output

i found this ARTIS Speakers nice
*www.artis.co.in/hometheatre.htm
MODEL : S-8100
MODEL : X8 / 5.1
MODEL : X10 / 5.1

guys needs ur's views on this am confused about it

pls help me Choosing a nice system also mention the price
thankz
TC


----------



## pakkasir (Apr 26, 2005)

*Thanks A Ton*

Well, thank you guys for showing consideration. I have an onboard 7 speaker soundcard. I did try the altec 251 in their showroom but i found that Half Life 2 and the trademark sweet sound of the gun and the bass were not upto the level.Sorry akshayt but i MI 2  sountrack was rendered beautifully :roll: 
However, i think i'll go for the 6.1 set, courtsey yogi7272.Hey, man are u sure about the price you quoted??  Thankyou very much for the price range of other products 8) .
The npit.com site sucks if you wanna know the cost.There is a difference of couple of thousands many a times if u actually visit Nehru Place.

All other suggestions are welcome(along with their price range   )


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 26, 2005)

bhavik said:
			
		

> hie guys...
> am looking for new system for mine home
> am looking for 5.1 and above and...
> a]Quality
> ...



Artis lack a] and b] 

a]Quality
b]Clarity
c]Power i.e. Output 

Keith


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 26, 2005)

@pakkasir....
for ur budget altec lansing 5100 5.1 speakers is best for u, take my words....honestly if u ask me the whole creative inspire series is a cr*p....consider creative only if u plan to buy megaworks or gigaworks speakers....
i agree that altec 251 is not the best in terms of bass but then if ur not satisfied by the 251s then forget creative inspire series bass....
again.. altec lansing 5100 is the BEST 5.1 model available in the market today for the budget of 10K

ENjoy...


----------



## akshayt (Apr 26, 2005)

logitech z5300 for aqbout 13-14k

also,

price correction

1. creative inspire  6.1 speakers ,should be about 7k or maybe more.


inspire 7900 7.1 speakers , should be around 9k or up

also, i have heard creative inspire 2.1 and they are not good , and how much quality increase will be there in a vanilla 7.1 also?


you should go for sound card period for better sound quality and less weak bass , ask others as well to confirm  these facts.

sound blaster live 24bit might cost 1850.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 26, 2005)

can i get better artis speakers for about 5k than altec lansing 251?


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 26, 2005)

ok , this is the reply to akshayt for his price correction

I got the creative inspire 6700 6.1 speakers for  4.5 k   in the month of october 04. I purchased them from cassette world from lamington road mumbai. same goes for creative sound blaster live 24 bit- 2.6 k.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 26, 2005)

ok , this is the reply to akshayt for his price correction

I got the creative inspire 6700 6.1 speakers for  4.5 k   in the month of october 04. I purchased them from cassette world from lamington road mumbai. same goes for creative sound blaster live 24 bit- 2.6 k.


----------



## bhavik (Apr 27, 2005)

hie...

i found this three system real good
can u guys help me
which one is worth buying 

1]Creative 7.1 Gigaworks S750
2]Creative 7.1 Inspire 7900 
*www.creative.com/products/welcome.asp?category=4&subcategory=113
3]Altec Lansing 5100
*www.alteclansing.com/product_details.asp?pID=5100&sID=1

can sum one post the prices for it
plz help me 
thankz
tc


----------



## akshayt (Apr 27, 2005)

gigaworks must b 30k and up

inspire must be9k and up
and 5100 may be 10k or up

also,dude you don't get 6.1 for 4500,you may barely get 5.1 for that as it comes around 5k, 4900,5200 etc,these prices are closer

for sound card ,go to nehrpl ace


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 27, 2005)

OK , THIS IS ONE FOR MR. PRICE CORRECTOR,

SO DUDE AKSHYT, I DID INDEED PURCHASED  CREATIVE INSPIRE 6.1 6700 FROM CASSETTE WORLD , LAMINGTON ROAD , MUMBAI.  

I GOT THEM IN FEBRUARY 2005. IT'S PRICE MAY BE INCREASED RIGHT NOW.

AND I AM POSTING THIS FOR THE PAST TIME, SO PLEASE DO NOT CORRECT THIS ONE. AND IF YOU INSIST THEM I CAN PROVIDE YOU THE PHONE NOS OF THE SHOP TO PROVE MY POINT.


----------



## pakkasir (Apr 28, 2005)

*Now now, no Fighting*

Hey, chill guys(esp. yogi7272 and akshayt)!! I think yogi is correct 'cos after a lot of bargaining(in the true Indian Style  ), i was able to get the Nehru Place dealer to fix the Creative Inspire 6.1  for Rs.5000. However, I think i'll take time to decide b/w that and Altec 5.1 model.
  As for you all, i am speechless for the support shown. Thank you all. 8) 
Anyone else need any advice on speakers, you know which link to head to....


----------



## akshayt (Apr 29, 2005)

dude which is better for gaming:
altec lansing 2.1 for about 4.5-5k maybe
or altec lansing 251 for more or less the same price


----------



## abhinav (Apr 29, 2005)

hi i m also planning to buy a 5.1 channel speakers for my Computer and TV(videocon 29") so want the best please suggest me.Also my budget is 7-8K
help needed fast


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 2, 2005)

Here's a great offer, by (who else but) ME 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19652 *purple-lilacs.com/smileys/welcome.gif

Cheers
Keith


----------



## Ankit (May 2, 2005)

yogim....you got the 6.1 for 4.5k  reallya great buy....but you said that you purchased SBLive 5.1 24 bit for 2.6k..I think you paid about 800rs more  for that...


----------



## abhinav (May 2, 2005)

hey guys my question.
I want to buy speakers which i can use on my PC as well as my 29"TV,Which should make my computer and TV a Real Home Theater(alternatively).
ALSO i am going to buy a decent graphic card which i will be using it to connect to my TV so that i can play the DVDs through my computer as i dont have a DVD player right now


----------



## rohanbee (May 20, 2005)

Well i attach my Altec MX-5021's to my tv all the time. But they are 2.1's. They sound amazing !!! Pretty expensive for a 2.1 system at 10,500/-. Current prices im not sure off.


----------

